# Live Broadcast - 1948 Cadillac Convertible Detailing Clinic



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Live Broadcast - 1948 Cadillac Convertible Detailing Clinic*

This Thursday Night, June 12th starting at 5:00pm Eastern Time

At 5:00pm Eastern Time, simply click the banner below,



Starting at 5:00pm on Thursday, July 12th there will be a free online detailing class to show you how to detail your car using this 1948 Cadillac Convertible. We'll be going over,

*
Removing swirls and oxidation by machine 
Metal polishing by hand and machine 
Glass polishing 
Leather cleaning, conditioning and protecting
*
*Blinky's 1948 Cadillac Convertible*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

****Update****

The owner of this car has canceled due to mechanical issues. As soon as we can re-schedule I'll update this thread.

Instead, tonight we'll be working on a 1968 Firebird Convertible.


----------

